# robanda pigment control? or others for scaring?



## User43 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi there girls,

I did a search, but didn't turn up anything.

I've been trying this robanda pigment control off and on for a while, but not enough to see results I guess.

I am almost out of the product though, and I question buying it again *I first picked it up at tjmaxx*

So I just wanted to get others opinions on it, if it worked or not?

Or really if you have any other suggestions for getting ride of acne scars and other discoloration? *I mean things besides going to see a professional for work on the skin. I'm an art college student with no job, so I can't be doing that* 

Thanks!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 23, 2010)

anti aging products and peels will help


----------



## User43 (Aug 23, 2010)

I do have the olay daily mini thermal peel, and I do love it. Second day of use I my skin started to peel around my eyebrows wtf? but it stopped and is great now. 

Any other suggestion of products though?


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

in Australia we have something called Bio Oil.  It is amazing!  It cleared up some funny pigmentation on my forehead in a few days, and some scars on my legs in a few weeks... and it's relatively cheap.  Altho - I have no idea if you can purchase it outside Oz ;?


----------



## Aurora~* (Aug 29, 2010)

Bio Oil - Select your Language

Bio Oil - Uses

Bio Oil - Global Availability

looks like it's available in a lot of places


----------

